# Where do you guys buy No3?



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

I need more No3...where to buy?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Curious as well. I checked out a couple of hydroponic stores and they no longer sell it. I used to buy mine in Kitchener but I no longer live there. 

cb1021 if you need some to get you through until you find a place let me know I can spare some.


----------



## Aqua Hero (Mar 20, 2016)

Look online for potassium nitrate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r4ve (Oct 4, 2015)

cb1021 said:


> I need more No3...where to buy?


Homegrown Hydroponics
26 Meteor Dr, Toronto, ON M9W 1A4
https://goo.gl/maps/UqvJN5osZhD2


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Aqua Hero said:


> Look online for potassium nitrate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're going to end up on a CSIS watch list /s



r4ve said:


> Homegrown Hydroponics
> 26 Meteor Dr, Toronto, ON M9W 1A4
> https://goo.gl/maps/UqvJN5osZhD2


This. Would be really surprised if they didn't have it.


----------



## Aqua Hero (Mar 20, 2016)

Greg_o said:


> You're going to end up on a CSIS watch list /s
> 
> This. Would be really surprised if they didn't have it.


Oh my Is it illegal in America? Here in the UK it's pretty easy to get.


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

You should contact darkblade on this forum. I buy all my dry ferts from him 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

